# Gotta love the tippers



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

&#128525;❤&#128536;&#128537;&#127801;&#128378;&#128591;


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

-o::laugh::biggrin::smiles::thumbdown::thumbup:


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Start that 401K plan.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

better than no tip, aye? :whistling:


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> better than no tip, aye? :whistling:


FACTS.... :redface:


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Supersize that thang!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I got $5.55 on uber and 
$4 on Lyft today w 28 freakin trips
I'm going to go get
a postcard of Disneyland ...


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> &#128525;❤&#128536;&#128537;&#127801;&#128378;&#128591;
> 
> View attachment 399776


I've recently come under the impression that some pax are wise that they receive a poor rating if they don't tip so they'll tip the bare minimum


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> I've recently come under the impression that some pax are wise that they receive a poor rating if they don't tip so they'll tip the bare minimum


with uber it makes u rate the passenger right away..how long after the pax leaves do u give them to tip u b4 u leave them 1 star lol?also do u just keep on accepting rides and it will bring u back to the ratings screen for previous passengers?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> I've recently come under the impression that some pax are wise that they receive a poor rating if they don't tip so they'll tip the bare minimum


Makes sense if they are taking Lyft but Uber drivers cannot see the tip until after the rating. Tip CASH on Uber for good rider ratings.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

3 Airport runs today, total 9 bags i helped load and unload; and $3 in tips!!! F'n unbelievable!! Those cheap pax otta be happy we can't retro- rate.....pissed. Ave runs this week are ave $6.75 with tips and cancellations. Tulsa people are cheap.


----------

